# We had a breakthrough tonight



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunday night I was so frustrated with my attempts at fronts with Flip that I had to stop training (I won't train when I feel myself starting to get frustrated because I figure no good can come of it). He just kept lining up on my right side and nothing I did was convincing him to do otherwise. So instead of training frustrated I kissed him on the head and played a game of tug with him.

I took two nights off of training with him. I just did a quick little session of fronts with him, and by golly, he was hitting center like "no problem ma, I know this is what you want!"

It's such a great feeling when you see the light click on for something you've been struggling with. We had the same thing happen with heeling last week. Flip kept thinking heeling meant trying to leap two feet ahead of me, and the only thing that was keeping him anywhere near heel position was the leash binding him there. I was having nightmares of trying to get this dog to heel in the ring and having him try to beat me to the next gate. But finally last week I felt him make the decision to hold himself back into heel position. To be able to feel him make that choice to control himself was so wonderful!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

aww, glad it's going well. 

We're on week 3 of Front Camp (...many sessions of x behavior, presented different ways,e very day). I've been avoiding Stay camp and hope we get expelled...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Flip! It's reassuring to hear that people with lots of experience still have things they struggle with and stick with and overcome.... makes me feel better about my frustrations with down/stay


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great feeling to have. It sounds like you and Flip are starting to really connect. Well done and a good read to stop when things get frustrating.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> aww, glad it's going well.
> 
> We're on week 3 of Front Camp (...many sessions of x behavior, presented different ways,e very day). I've been avoiding Stay camp and hope we get expelled...


LOL, I would like to get expelled from "teach your dog to heel on your right side, too" camp. It just feels so wrong!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats on the breakthrough! Dooley always does so much better when I take a day off of training. I think he is thinking 'oh no, if I don't do this right, I won't get to train with mom again'. But he always tries so hard, it's Trip that always wants to goof off. It must be the "ip" in the name, Trip, Flip....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is wonderful! Sometimes it does pay to take a day off, they always seem to come back with a fresh brain... Congrats on the breakthroughs!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Good job! I think when you work with an older experienced dog for so long, getting through to that puppy is like learning to drive all over again. I do this all the time with Slater!!! Don't feel bad!
I gotta tell you, just getting Slater to voluntarily take the dumbbell has been an experience in experiment! I FINALLY did something that worked, and by god he's taking the dumbell. I did all this just to even BEGIN force fetch, as he was REFUSING to even open his mouth and we were getting nowhere. I've not had one like that, that wouldn't just grab the dumbell right away. Anyways........this is good for us, right?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aww, congratulations cousin Flip. Those fronts are hard and it sounds like your mom is a very good teacher


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yahoo! It always feels so great when you see the light go off in their head and you can just feel them thinking, "THAT'S what you wanted! Why didn't you just TELL me that??"


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Sunday night I was so frustrated with my attempts at fronts with Flip that I had to stop training (I won't train when I feel myself starting to get frustrated because I figure no good can come of it). He just kept lining up on my right side and nothing I did was convincing him to do otherwise. So instead of training frustrated I kissed him on the head and played a game of tug with him.
> 
> I took two nights off of training with him. I just did a quick little session of fronts with him, and by golly, he was hitting center like "no problem ma, I know this is what you want!"
> 
> It's such a great feeling when you see the light click on for something you've been struggling with. We had the same thing happen with heeling last week. Flip kept thinking heeling meant trying to leap two feet ahead of me, and the only thing that was keeping him anywhere near heel position was the leash binding him there. I was having nightmares of trying to get this dog to heel in the ring and having him try to beat me to the next gate. But finally last week I felt him make the decision to hold himself back into heel position. To be able to feel him make that choice to control himself was so wonderful!


I'm so sympathetic, 'cause I'm right exactly where you are with Jax on heeling and slightly behind you (since your breakthrough) on fronts. I love that lightbulb moment when crazy intense Jax stops bouncing or pulling ahead for a sec. His whole gait shifts and he gets very methodical about placing each foot carefully and lining himself up. You can see the mental tension it takes him to do it. Now I just need to figure out how to reward him with the right timing but without making him so excited about the praise that he breaks position!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the breakthrough! It is VERY rewarding for you both when that happens. I remember on directed jumping it seemed like i was doind parts forever and we would never put it together...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! It always feels good when you finally feel like you are getting somewhere!


----------

